# Eco-Complete Zack Black for New 125 gal African Cichlid Tank



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm setting up a new 125 gal African Cichlid tank and need help to pick a substrate. I like the Eco-Complete Zack Black but no feed back on it in this forum. Why??? I've never used sand and it sounds hard to deal with so this looked like a good choice as I like black. (any problems with black?) Next project is the wet/dry sump!

Thanks much.
This is my first post - lets see how it goes!

Sheldon


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

I've never used eco-complete mainly because of the cost. Black substrate does look good in the tank. Sand is much easier to keep clean than gravel IMO. I usually buy Pool Filter Sand. It's pretty clean and reasonably priced. Hope that helps.


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

how do you keep the sand from sucking out when you clean the bottom? are there any down sides to sand?


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I use CaribSea Super Naturals Black Tahitian Moon. Looks great. I've had no problems with it. Just rinse it really well before using.

Jman


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

sheldon_goldwing said:


> how do you keep the sand from sucking out when you clean the bottom? are there any down sides to sand?


When you clean the bottom just hold the hose slightly off the sand you dont want to put it in the sand. you may lose a little but not much. Then stir the sand up a bit with you hands to avoid pockets of trapped gas. PFS is pretty heavy so it doesn't float well. There is a video on you tube that actually shows how its done.


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

if i do go with sand where do you get black sand at a reasonable price? does any black sand work?


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

Has NO ONE used Eco-Complete Zack Black?

I spent three hours trying to figure out if I have to get special black sand or if any type will work and where to even get black sand and nothing. I see posts that say they use it but nothing about where to buy, what to expect to pay, etc..

I hate to try something no one else has used either......
I would hate to spend big money if I dont have to but I really want to try black. I have yellow labs and I just believe they will look great. (maybe not) I use pea sized natural rock now (37 gal eclipse) and like it but I just want my new big tank, that I have waited so long for, to look great....

This is the Cichlid forum right? Am I posting in the correct area???

Thanks in advance. please help me if you can....

Sheldon


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I see no problems with this. I'm using Tahitian Moon Sand in my tank, and the fishes colors are amazing, and yellow labs will really stand out with black substrate. Go for it :thumb: 
And welcome to the fish club!

Manoah Marton


----------



## drthsideous (Apr 12, 2010)

I use the eco complete, haven't tried the zack black tough. It does everything it says it will do, keeps ph nice, and hardness nice.
Jeff


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

If you search the forum for black sand, you should find lots of information. That said, I got my Tahitian Moon sand at Petsmart. It was around 17 dollars and change for a twenty pound bag. If you sign up for a Perks card from them, they will send you email coupons all the time and all the stores in my area take the coupons long after their expiration date. I never buy anything there with out saving ten or fifteen dollars from the coupons. My sand was about thirty dollars for sixty pounds after my savings.

Hope this helps,
Jman

PS: You can find it online, but shipping usually kills the deal.


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I spend at least 6 hours searching and reading about the topic. The original reason, besides black, was the benefits of water chemistry, something you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get with black or any color sand. BUT, if no one is using the Zack Black then there must be a reason. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have a lot of bucks but I just want to have it look great and get the best substrate for the money. Maybe that is Pool Filter Sand (PFS) but it is cheap and if I put in a wet/dry sump maybe I can put something there to help the PH. (not sure what, have not researched that yet (another 6 hours!)

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks, still not sure what to do but at least I know I should go with something tried and true.

Sheldon


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

What is your pH from your tab?

I have been running african tanks for years at a pH around 7.2 without any problems, go with the sand u like. Brand don't really matter much IMO, you can add limestone to your sump if you wanna raise your pH. Some brands are washed and sorted in grain size better then others, but it's minor details.

A stabil pH is much more important then hitting 8.4 pH or what your aiming for


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

My PH is 7.0
I was told consistant PH is more important than high PH so I never worried about it.
I would still like to do it right.


----------



## drthsideous (Apr 12, 2010)

I think the reason that no one has used the zack black is because it just recently came out. When I first started looking at the cichlid sands a few months ago, I couldn't find a solid black one so i started using the sahara sand, half black half white. As far as the sahara goes it works great.
Jeff


----------

